# Ford F150 Salting



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I own a 2003 F150 5.4L 4x4 Supercrew XLT truck with a Meyer 7 foot 6" plow. I currently have a hitch spreader for my truck, but I'm getting much larger parking lots to plow and salt this year. So my question to you Ford guys, can this truck handle the SnowEx SP6000 V salt spreader?

The spreader I'm looking at is electric, but I think my stock alternator is 95 amp, and there is an upgraded alternator to 130amps which I think would be needed. The spreader holds 1 cubic yard of salt, but with my truck I can only "legally" hold a payload of about 1500 lbs. 

Let me know if you guys/ladies have any thoughts/ideas on whether my truck can handle the spreader. Thanks for your time, and LET IT SNOW IN PHILADELPHIA THIS YEAR PLEASE!!!



Steve


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

dunno. i saw a couple fairly new f250's last year with spreaders and fully loaded that looked pretty damn shaky. also some serious drooping going on there with the ass end. that werent happy looking fords.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

odd1or2even;575087 said:


> I own a 2003 F150 5.4L 4x4 Supercrew XLT truck with a Meyer 7 foot 6" plow. I currently have a hitch spreader for my truck, but I'm getting much larger parking lots to plow and salt this year. So my question to you Ford guys, can this truck handle the SnowEx SP6000 V salt spreader?
> 
> The spreader I'm looking at is electric, but I think my stock alternator is 95 amp, and there is an upgraded alternator to 130amps which I think would be needed. The spreader holds 1 cubic yard of salt, but with my truck I can only "legally" hold a payload of about 1500 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll be salting train stations. So there could be anywhere from 8-15 stations to plow and bags of salt would be too much time to load and too much salt to be used. 

What I'm really wondering is whether the truck's electrical system to handle the electric salt spreader that draws 25-35 amps. Thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

odd1or2even;575334 said:


> I'll be salting train stations. So there could be anywhere from 8-15 stations to plow and bags of salt would be too much time to load and too much salt to be used.
> 
> What I'm really wondering is whether the truck's electrical system to handle the electric salt spreader that draws 25-35 amps. Thanks


I think you already answered your own questions. Do you you have a backup plan if your truck lays down?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;575126 said:


> odd1or2even;575087 said:
> 
> 
> > I own a 2003 F150 5.4L 4x4 Supercrew XLT truck with a Meyer 7 foot 6" plow. I currently have a hitch spreader for my truck, but I'm getting much larger parking lots to plow and salt this year. So my question to you Ford guys, can this truck handle the SnowEx SP6000 V salt spreader?
> ...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Your going to have more repairs and break downs pushing the truck to it's limit. Plowing with a 1/2 ton is hard enough on it. Then you add the weight of the salt and spreader. You can add a second battery and a bigger alternator to the truck. There are sites on the INTERNET that have the alternators. You have to upgrade ( wire size) the feed from them to the batteries.


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

I was thinking of doing the same thing but I have an 2011 Tundra with the 6.5ft bed. Was thinking about taking out the timbrens that I have in the rear now and putting in super springs. Take a look at them on their website. As far as the alternator, I myself would upgrade. good luck hope you have a good season.


----------

